

Diary of a Diary – Building My First iOS App - andyv88
https://medium.com/@andrewv/diary-of-a-diary-336a2f5b58b6

======
zarify
Loved this. Some really interesting design ideas there - I quite liked the
icon-driven one with the week's worth of timelines. Since I don't lead a very
busy life (at least with regards to events) I think something like that would
work quite well for me, but I get how it would turn into a nightmare quickly
for people with busy schedules.

~~~
andyv88
Thanks! Looking at implementing something similar as a week view for the app.

------
kiliankoe
This was very interesting, thanks for writing it up! And I have to say I'm
thoroughly impressed by the end result, looks fantastic!

Do you have anything planned to pull in data from the iOS calendar? Probably
wouldn't be easy to work out how to fit this with the idea of possibly syncing
timeless events back as well. I love your app's visuals but not so much the
idea of manually keeping two calendars more or less up to date.

~~~
andyv88
Cheers!

Nothing planned at the moment, but I've been thinking about it. Hard to sync
events with times into a diary where there is no concept of time. Even harder
to go back the other way.

------
danchristian
This was an interesting read, thank you. Did you do much research around the
pricing and if so what prompted the final choice?

~~~
andyv88
Hi Dan,

I didn't do too much research to be honest. As a beginner, in-app purchasing
looked a bit daunting, so I decided to start simple with an up-front cost. I
chose the Tier 2 price so I can run promos to the Tier 1 ($0.99) price from
time to time.

Down the track I might look at making it free with in-app purchase or
something though.

------
atmosx
The problem with all these apps is that you have to feed the data, which is
not optimal in a mobile phone using the keyboard. So most of the times it's an
overkill (loosing 5 minutes everytime you need to set up a reminder)...

I use these tools either as a small addition to my notebook, but everytime I
tried to use them exclusively, I got burned.

------
andy_ppp
This is very good! I have a similar but tangential idea that I need to get
built - good to see such a successful concept and execution.

The running icon looks really weird though!

~~~
andyv88
It does look a bit weird doesn't it!

------
kadder
nice app, did you use any UI libraries that you found useful while building
the app , esp for the flat UI and calendar ?

~~~
andyv88
Hi kadder,

No I didn't, except for the Twitter-designed emoji and a few icons from an
icon pack I purchased. I looked at many libraries for the month view but I
ended up just making it myself so I could control exactly how it looked and
felt.

